# House Training Instructions from CPR



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

From Carolina Poodle Rescue's November newsletter (ETA: Posting with hope it might help some new puppy/rescue owners):
Carolina Poodle Rescue Newsletter



> *House Training Instructions*
> by Caroline Hair of Central Carolina Poodle Rescue
> 
> Dogs can be house trained because they are born with an instinct not to soil where they live and sleep. Most puppies begin learning to leave their bed area to relieve themselves when they are very small and this is continued when they are weaned and go to new homes.
> ...


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*housetraining*

Great ideas....thanks, again!


----------



## sweet viola (Dec 9, 2011)

thank you! this was so helpful. Our 11 week old puppy has regressed and is going in her cage-this was just what I needed


----------

